
The European Startup Market - roymurdock
http://avc.com/2015/10/the-european-startup-market/
======
roymurdock
Interested to get any input on this quote:

 _European entrepreneurs have, for the most part, abandoned the approach of
building domestic businesses in their home markets and are now targeting
global customer bases from day one. That means the potential scale of European
startups is as large as US startups._

